# USA vs Lithuania Friday,Aug 1st 8AM EDT



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Should be the most difficult challenge to date,but it's possible that the Lithuanians will hold out their better players since the outcome is not exactly vital.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Does Jasikevicius still play for Lithuania? That dude was one of the best players in the last olympics.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Forgot to mention this in my recap of last night, but with about 2mins left in the game I noticed a row of big caucasian guys walking up and leaving - it was the Lithuanian team watching the game. I later spotted a few of them walking around the mall after the game, but I was exhausted and the only guys I'd recognize are Jasikevicius and Songailia anyway... 

I don't think Lithuania'll hold back. Every team competing in warm-ups want to make a statement before the tournament. They're gonna want to be the first to beat Team USA v.2008.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Does Jasikevicius still play for Lithuania? That dude was one of the best players in the last olympics.


Yeah, he does.

I dont know if its true or not but I read on another board that Kleiza and Songaila may not play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This should be a good test. 

The starters need to get it going better defensively early in games, we keep letting teams hang around and like Greece proved in 2006 it's just dangerous. 

Too much gambling and trapping for steals early in games, just play straight up D and rebound.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Too much gambling and trapping for steals early in games, just play straight up D and rebound.


I think they will continue to press and trap, maybe not as much, but with those small lineups they want to.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Game is in about 15 minutes... A game with NBA players that I don't have to wake up early in the morning for!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

wait are these like exhibition games or did the ****ing olympics already start? :uhoh:

either way im gonna miss it cause i got work


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

USA off to a good start. Dwight is beasting in the paint.

10-2 USA after a highlight LeBron slam


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I woke my *** up to watch this game; glad I did thus far. I'm tired as ****, though. **** these 5 a.m. games.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> I woke my *** up to watch this game; glad I did thus far. I'm tired as ****, though. **** these 5 a.m. games.


Now you know how we in Asia feel, EVERY NBA SEASON!!!

God I can't STAND these local British announcers for our channel!!! This game's so exciting with non-stop fast breaks but they're calling it like a god damn 0-0 soccer match!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> wait are these like exhibition games or did the ****ing olympics already start? :uhoh:
> 
> either way im gonna miss it cause i got work


:lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lithuania can't stop anybody from Team USA, namely Dwight Howard right now. Terrific start.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's heating up, and I love it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This has been a beating so far.

Basel, why are you getting up for a game like that ?  

Btw, am I the only one who can't see the clock ? It's too bright.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wade with a MONSTER block!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And Wade pulls a Chauncey Billups. Wade's been looking great since coming back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

croco said:


> This has been a beating so far.
> 
> Basel, why are you getting up for a game like that ?
> 
> Btw, am I the only one who can't see the clock ? It's too bright.


I just needed my fix of basketball.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> I just needed my fix of basketball.


You'll get enough of that in a few days.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Michael Redd's shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol @ the ridiculous moving screens.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I always hate how the commentators for these games just love to criticize US players based on stupid stereotypes about not being fundamental, etc. Fran Frischilla is the worst with this.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brandname said:


> lol @ the ridiculous moving screens.


I like the pace though. There's been less whistles in the Team USA games than in the NBA. It could be becuase of the way the team plays too, but its definitely been entertaining.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I always hate how the commentators for these games just love to criticize US players based on stupid stereotypes about not being fundamental, etc. Fran Frischilla is the worst with this.


Trust me, anything's better than these British commentators I'm getting. I'm seriously gonna write a letter to the TV channel to complain. 

I've switched to listening to the Chinese commentators, who are very bias (the guy just bluntly said Redd is the crappiest player on team USA) and says everyone's names in Chinese but are at least entertaining to listen to.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I always hate how the commentators for these games just love to criticize US players based on stupid stereotypes about not being fundamental, etc. Fran Frischilla is the worst with this.


Yeah, Kamla and Fraschilla aren't good announcers. They should just stick to what they are normally doing and that does not include announcing games. Which channel has the rights for the Olympic basketball tournament ? Also NBC ?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

croco said:


> Yeah, Kamla and Fraschilla aren't good announcers. They should just stick to what they are normally doing and that does not include announcing games. Which channel has the rights for the Olympic basketball tournament ? Also NBC ?


Oops, I did spell his name wrong I guess. I don't know about the actual tournament in terms of TV.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Lol, now he is calling Anthony "so fundamentally sound" when that is arguably his biggest problem. If he was he would be a superstar type of player.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Kobe, wow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade to Mamba!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> I like the pace though. There's been less whistles in the Team USA games than in the NBA. It could be becuase of the way the team plays too, but its definitely been entertaining.


No I like the fast paced game, too. It's just kind of funny to watch them jump around on these crazy moving screens, haha.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

croco said:


> Lol, now he is calling Anthony "so fundamentally sound" when that is arguably his biggest problem. If he was he would be a superstar type of player.


lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

croco said:


> Yeah, Kamla and Fraschilla aren't good announcers. They should just stick to what they are normally doing and that does not include announcing games. Which channel has the rights for the Olympic basketball tournament ? Also NBC ?


Yeah, it's NBC.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Lebron to Wade to Kobe is a beautiful thing to see.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Yeah, it's NBC.


Who will be announcing the games for them ?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is this a pro-US crowd?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

croco said:


> Who will be announcing the games for them ?


Mike Breen, Play-by-play
Chris Carrino, Play-by-play
Mike Crispino, Play-by-play
Pete Pranica, Play-by-play
Eric Collins, Play-by-play
Teresa Edwards, Analyst
Doug Collins, Analyst
Ann Meyers, Analyst
Bob Salmi, Analyst
Craig Sager, Reporter

Mike Breen, working his fifth Olympics, will handle the play-by-play of both the men's and women's competitions, alongside two respected analysts: Doug Collins (men's) and Ann Meyers (women's). Collins, a member of the 1972 U.S. Olympic basketball team, takes on his third Olympic broadcasting assignment. Meyers, who won silver as a member of the U.S. Olympic basketball team in 1976, is working her fourth Olympics as a broadcaster. Craig Sager returns as reporter for both men's and women's hoops. Other basketball commentators include Chris Carrino (play-by-play), Mike Crispino (play-by-play) and analysts Steve "Snapper" Jones, Bob Salmi and Teresa Edwards.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, there are few things more irritating to listen to than Fraschilla's bias against NBA superstars. He acts like they are all given free calls in the NBA all the time and none are fundamentally sound. Drives me nuts to listen to all the crap he spews, and he's been doing this schtick for years.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Is this a pro-US crowd?


Until they play China, it sure seems that way.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Is this a pro-US crowd?


Very much so. Asians absolutely idolize NBA stars. There was even a MVP chant for Kobe last night.

I don't even know if the Chinese will be cheering for China when they play against Team USA.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Honestly, there are few things more irritating to listen to than Fraschilla's bias against NBA superstars. He acts like they are all given free calls in the NBA all the time and none are fundamentally sound. Drives me nuts to listen to all the crap he spews, and he's been doing this schtick for years.


He is jealous because he has never coached one


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Fran's a great college announcer, but you've hit it right on all points, Brand, about his FIBA game-calling.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We should be winning by more than 17 points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Mike Breen, Play-by-play
> Chris Carrino, Play-by-play
> Mike Crispino, Play-by-play
> Pete Pranica, Play-by-play
> ...


Sounds good, at least much better than Kamla and Fraschilla.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

They're NBA superstars. The world loves them. All the anti-USA crud is pure crap when it comes to basketball.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We should be winning by more than 17 points.


Also they were up by 17 at the half against Turkey yesterday. With Lithuania being a better team than Turkey, I'm just glad they're up. Hopefully they'll be able to increase the lead in the 2nd half though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The lead will definitely be increased in the 2nd half. Anything less than a 25 to 30-point victory is a disappointment in my eyes. No team should be able to hang with USA. And no game should ever be close.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Also they were up by 17 at the half against Turkey yesterday. With Lithuania being a better team than Turkey, I'm just glad they're up. Hopefully they'll be able to increase the lead in the 2nd half though.


It was the opposite though. Last night Turkey held their own until USA made a run midway in the 2nd Q. Tonight USA started explosively but Lithuania started to pick up some momentum. I have a feeling they'll run away with it in the 3rd Q though.

And as for "pro USA crowd" comment, here's a video I took of the intros from last night. You can tell who's everyone's favorite player...

<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-3cTDq_shvk"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-3cTDq_shvk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>

EDIT: Video's still uploading, give it a few mins


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> They're NBA superstars. The world loves them. All the anti-USA crud is pure crap when it comes to basketball.


I agree, unless you are totally biased (which is still the case with some people) you have to have appreciate this kind of basketball and a team with most of the best players in the world on it. Personally I don't understand how you can dislike this team if you are a fan of the NBA or certain players.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> The lead will definitely be increased in the 2nd half. Anything less than a 25 to 30-point victory is a disappointment in my eyes. No team should be able to hang with USA. And no game should ever be close.


That's not going to happen against Spain. I would be very surprised if those two teams don't meet in the final.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> It was the opposite though. Last night Turkey held their own until USA made a run midway in the 2nd Q. Tonight USA started explosively but Lithuania started to pick up some momentum. I have a feeling they'll run away with it in the 3rd Q though.
> 
> And as for "pro USA crowd" comment, here's a video I took of the intros from last night. You can tell who's everyone's favorite player...
> 
> ...


Didn't know you were at the game. That's awesome. How was it?

Oh, and everyone loves Kobe! :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've given up way too many 3's in this game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> We've given up way too many 3's in this game.


Something's gotta give when you trap and pressure all the time


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible start to the 2nd half.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Didn't know you were at the game. That's awesome. How was it?
> 
> Oh, and everyone loves Kobe! :biggrin:


Read my recap from last night's game thread. As you can probably guess from after reading it was hands down the best basketball-related experience I've ever had.

Yah I've openly admitted to being a closet Kobe fan


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Melo


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Dwight and LeBron are taking full advantage of being allowed to hang onto the rims in the international game


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Looks like you definitely had a great time last night, you lucky S.O.B.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Anyone else find it weird that Lebron, Melo, and Wade take most of the heat for the '04 loss, even though they could hardly get off Larry Brown's bench? They played something like 6 mpg during that tournament, lol.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Anyone else find it weird that Lebron, Melo, and Wade take most of the heat for the '04 loss, even though they could hardly get off Larry Brown's bench? They played something like 6 mpg during that tournament, lol.


True, but you also have to take into consideration all 3 have matured and improved since 4 years ago as well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Fraschilla praises Sarunas Jasikevicius for showing negative emotion on a bad call, explaining how he's a great player because he plays on his emotions, but then he goes on to rail on the US when they do the same (to a lesser extent, even). Double standards FTW.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I know LeBron averaged about 15 minutes per game in 2004, but he should've been given more time.

Not sure how many minutes Wade/Melo got, though.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> True, but you also have to take into consideration all 3 have matured and improved since 4 years ago as well.


I'm not trying to be facetious or anything, but I can't figure out what that has to do what I was talking about, lol. Maybe I'm slow in the morning...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

26-point lead now; good ****.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I know LeBron averaged about 15 minutes per game in 2004, but he should've been given more time.
> 
> Not sure how many minutes Wade/Melo got, though.


I think they all got roughly the same. Maybe Melo a little more and Wade a little less, but I'm not sure. 

But in any case, the team actually did significantly better when a combination of these players came into the game. I remember a lot of people lobbying for more playing time for them during the tournament itself.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great to see Wade playing at a very high level.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Brandname said:


> I'm not trying to be facetious or anything, but I can't figure out what that has to do what I was talking about, lol. Maybe I'm slow in the morning...


Oh my point was that they're better and more mature now than back then, and thus there's no question that they're the leaders of the team. Back then, you could argue (not that I agree) that they didn't deserve more minutes. 4 years ago I would not trust LeBron or Wade to hit an open 3. But still they did not deserve the blame for the bronze.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh, and 4 years ago there was no Dwight Howard.

Wade is too much fun to watch.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> Oh my point was that they're better and more mature now than back then, and thus there's no question that they're the leaders of the team. Back then, you could argue (not that I agree) that they didn't deserve more minutes. 4 years ago I would not trust LeBron or Wade to hit an open 3. But still they did not deserve the blame for the bronze.


Oh ok, I get what you were saying now. Yeah, a lot of the issue was also Larry Brown's historical issue of not giving young players minutes. He's always done the same thing throughout his NBA coaching career.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lebron , Dwade, and Deron williams are insane


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Deron Williams does at least one of that per game. 

Redd filling up the box score.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

HAHHA @ lebron and kobe making fun of redds dunk


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm not sure, but Deron Williams' stutter-step move might be my favorite move in basketball right now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't really know what to think about this game.We didn't play well against the zone to start off and we've been sporadic on defense.I don't think we've played terribly well and neither have the Lithuania.We have hit the trey well enough.


The refs aren't making anyone forget their reputations.There have been a lot of blatantly wrong calls.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Fraschilla pulling out the Don Quixote reference. lol


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

US shot higher from the field than the free throw line. That's not something you see every day.

I missed the game, but it looks like we gave up a lot of threes. Too much gambling? I don't think Spain and Argentina will be shooting 33% inside the arc like Lithuania.

Nonetheless, looks like a very good win against a higher caliber opponent than the last two.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

Diophantos said:


> US shot higher from the field than the free throw line. That's not something you see every day.
> 
> I missed the game, but it looks like we gave up a lot of threes. Too much gambling? I don't think Spain and Argentina will be shooting 33% inside the arc like Lithuania.
> 
> Nonetheless, looks like a very good win against a higher caliber opponent than the last two.


Well, at the beginning of the game, Kobe completely made Lithuania look like retarded middle school point guards. Once he sat down the defensive pressure kind of died.

When Lithuania was making the comeback, it was pretty much the opposite of what you would think. They weren't gambling at all and were sitting back on screens and giving them space at the 3. I think USA's best counter for the 3-ball today was pressure defense from half-court (that also kept them out of pick and roll).

P.S. Kobe's one-handed oop dunk = Daaang
P.S.S. Wade's windmill = Daaaaaaaaaaaaang


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Now you know how we in Asia feel, EVERY NBA SEASON!!!
> 
> God I can't STAND these local British announcers for our channel!!! This game's so exciting with non-stop fast breaks but they're calling it like a god damn 0-0 soccer match!





Yao Mania said:


> Trust me, anything's better than these British commentators I'm getting. I'm seriously gonna write a letter to the TV channel to complain.
> 
> I've switched to listening to the Chinese commentators, who are very bias (the guy just bluntly said Redd is the crappiest player on team USA) and says everyone's names in Chinese but are at least entertaining to listen to.



You have no idea how bad the commentators are over here, I literally have to mute some games. I got that angry one night at their utter lack of knowledge I hopped onto the computer at like 5am and wrote a monster email lambasting them for being idiots. 

I should call the games. 

Good win Team USA, that showdown with Spain is the game I most want to see. Ever.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade's alley-oop windmill dunk.....damnnnnnnn....!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l87JWB76zDU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l87JWB76zDU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Kobe's one-handed alley-oop throwdown off the Wade lob was also very nice.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Porn_Player said:


> You have no idea how bad the commentators are over here, I literally have to mute some games. I got that angry one night at their utter lack of knowledge I hopped onto the computer at like 5am and wrote a monster email lambasting them for being idiots.
> 
> I should call the games.
> 
> Good win Team USA, that showdown with Spain is the game I most want to see. Ever.


Liar nothing can be worse than those 2 weird commentators. They know nothing. The coverage here is terrible unless they just broadcast something from USA. Those 2 guys have no chemistry and say the stupidest bull**** ever and all of a sudden they're like 'Oh Kobe finally got his MVP but did not win at the Finals this year.' Well thanks I didn't know that.

And they don't know how to pronounce Jasikevicius.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

giordun said:


> Liar nothing can be worse than those 2 weird commentators. They know nothing. The coverage here is terrible unless they just broadcast something from USA. Those 2 guys have no chemistry and say the stupidest bull**** ever and all of a sudden they're like 'Oh Kobe finally got his MVP but did not win at the Finals this year.' Well thanks I didn't know that.
> 
> And they don't know how to pronounce Jasikevicius.


Haha thanks for backing me up on this, they are truly terrible. No offense to the British accent neither, Porn_Player, but the guys we get just suck.

Let's just call it truce and say we can all do a better job than both groups of commentators right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Was not really impressed with the second unit tonight. Maybe they were just missing the abilit of Howard to dominate the inside because Lithuania was able to keep up with the US w/o the first unit in


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

giordun said:


> Liar nothing can be worse than those 2 weird commentators. They know nothing. The coverage here is terrible unless they just broadcast something from USA. Those 2 guys have no chemistry and say the stupidest bull**** ever and all of a sudden they're like 'Oh Kobe finally got his MVP but did not win at the Finals this year.' Well thanks I didn't know that.
> 
> And they don't know how to pronounce Jasikevicius.





Yao Mania said:


> Haha thanks for backing me up on this, they are truly terrible. No offense to the British accent neither, Porn_Player, but the guys we get just suck.
> 
> Let's just call it truce and say we can all do a better job than both groups of commentators right now



I'm confused. I thought you guys were going after how terrible the British broadcasters were? I was doing the same. I think we probably get the same guys. Still enlighten me as I seem to lost myself :biggrin:


----------

